# Who best driver on game



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

http://www.hurtwood.demon.co.uk/Fun/copter.swf

my distance is 1667


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I suck, 837 was my best.


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Took me about 900 tries but I finally got a good one

1900


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

*WARNING!!!!*


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

*WARNING!!!!* Mouse wore out (click)

:lol: Just kiddo.... :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ohhh...if this was on NES, my controller would have been flung across the room about 20 minutes ago. 912. Don't sign me up for helicopter school.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

10000 I WIN I WIN. 
Ok i didnt get 10000, i only got 1633. My eyes were starting to get confused there on the last couple of times i did it. Addicting game though.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I really really suck at this one. :evil:

Can't wait to get home and watch my kid get past my 20 ties in less than 3.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

950, man on marker 730, that one always seems to get me


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

1483,,,this is addicting


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

1064 and a broken index finger...great way to waste a morning.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Dang firewal won't let me in. :evil:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Put it on the board......1824


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

After way too many tries 2099


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn you Mick, just when I thought I could quit playing. You had to go and post that number up, now I have to go back.


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

I've killed most of my day playing that darn game...good thing the boss is out today.


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

Sorry to have to do this to you 870 XPRS but I just got a 2431 on that stinking cracklike game.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

SON OF A [email protected]!#$

2 Hours of unproductive time at work and all i can get is 1740!????

I think i have a Defective Helicopter!!

GO GO Gadget Copter


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

*3769* It was glorious, big breasted women burst into my office and applauded my efforts...I officially retire.


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

1256


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

2128


----------

